# TKD diet...how many carbs before and after?



## Italian44 (Jun 4, 2004)

So i chose the TKD diet. The CKD seems too complicated, only on weekends can i consume carbs, meaning later on during the week my muscles wont have enough fuel. So TKD, i consume carbs 30-60 minutes before and after workouts, right? I workout 5 days a week...so what do i do on off days?? Also, how many carbs do i consume 30 minutes before workout, and right after workouts? Im 18, 5'5...weigh 180. I know bodyweight has something to do with carb intake. Any of you nutrition guru's know anything about this.??


----------



## LAM (Jun 4, 2004)

before training you want to ingest 5 grams of carbs for every set that you will perform.  for PWO I would go from 25-50 grams of glucose based sugars depending on what body part(s) where trained..


----------

